# St. Louis Soulard Farmer's Market.



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

IMGP2137.JPG




__
coup-de-feu


__
Nov 17, 2012








Soulard has been a market since 1838, the buildings it is in now were built in 1900.

It is in two train station sized halls.

From what I gather it started as a market in a meadow near the river where boats could dock before the Louisiana Purchase.





  








IMGP2131.JPG




__
coup-de-feu


__
Nov 17, 2012








I went on a slow day, on the weekend it's so crowded you can't take pictures.





  








IMGP2134.JPG




__
coup-de-feu


__
Nov 17, 2012












  








IMGP2136.JPG




__
coup-de-feu


__
Nov 17, 2012












  








IMGP2135.JPG




__
coup-de-feu


__
Nov 17, 2012


----------

